# Ole!



## Loke

So that is how you get the dog off of the bed.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Man, he must have eaten at Gual Berto's. I've experienced a few of these nights after eating there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

-)O(- Thanks a lot Glyph. You know my wife is going to see this and make all sorts of embarassing comments about me.  

It's a good thing cotton doesn't melt.............


----------



## lifetime hunter

Fishglyph - where in the world did you get a video of COTW??? 
O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O *-HELP!-* *-HELP!-* *-HELP!-* *-HELP!-* *-HELP!-* 

and who is that in bed with him?? **O** -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- 



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors

Based on LifetimeHunter's comments, I will be sure and be nowhere near COTW on our hunt next fall. :shock: Don't worry, I am sure she is just a 'friend' and their relationship is strictly platonic. :wink:


----------



## Wdycle

Now that's Funny!!!! :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That lady sounds exactly like my wife when she calls him a pig. Wierd why is she in bed with another man. If I did more than one bomb I would recieve a right cross why is she being so nice to him. :evil:


----------



## callofthewild

sorry guys that is what happens when you eat one of those chimmichangas from bajios.  and i honestly do not remember who that gal was you hvae to love that jose cuervo don't cha. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

callofthewild said:


> sorry guys that is what happens when you eat one of those chimmichangas from bajios.  and i honestly do not remember who that gal was you hvae to love that jose cuervo don't cha. :wink:


That's your story and your sticking to it! jose cuervo my eye!


----------



## Riverrat77

COTW, you were supposed to hold her head under the covers so that your wife wouldn't recognize her face if she ever sees her again... that and it would officially make her your mistress!!! :lol:


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> COTW, *you were supposed to hold her head under the covers* so that your wife wouldn't recognize her face if she ever sees her again... that and it would officially make her your mistress!!! :lol:


Covered Wagon!  :lol:


----------

